# Adelaide Convention Centre, Adelaide



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

*Adelaide Convention Centre*















































I know its quite an average building but i believe its the best Adelaide has to offer and i just love it....

Please Post your comments

Enjoy :hi:


----------



## kota16 (Aug 5, 2003)

You are 100% correct Giorgos, and I suggest that every visitor to Adelaide visit the glass atrium and take in the view to the north, in the direction of "Carclew'. It is an awesome view. Thanks for your excellent post.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I just want this to turn into an icon.....it is Superb by night..and could become something big if we had a Tourism Promotion....thanks for your comments Kota


----------



## AtD (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice pictures AtD. The building looks much better by night thought i believe


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

i've been there.........
it's super...........


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Imagine how cool it would be if they had something like the fires outside the Crown Casino in Melbourne....


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

i wish this building was more close to the water


----------

